# Ocd Support Forum



## Tod the fox (May 1, 2022)

The forum serves to help anybody dealing with ocd and to help you get better and with a smile. I myself know the pain that intrusive thoughts bring and how maddening it can get. So I want to take it upon myself to help anyone in need of this service.

Unless something goes wrong that I couldn't control I will be checking on here as much as possible except when I am at work. You can vent however you like, as I said I go through ocd everyday and fully understand wherever you may come from. If you want it to be private don't hesitate to message me instead. If possible talk to a doctor first.


----------



## Kope (May 4, 2022)

I’m sorry you go through the same thing as me


----------



## Tod the fox (May 4, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sorry you go through the same thing as me


No need to be, I can deal with it seventy percent of the time. I'm sorry you go through this though. If it ever hits to hard you can always come to me, I've dealt with if for more than have a year and understand fully how destructive it is.


----------



## Kope (May 4, 2022)

Tod the fox said:


> No need to be, I can deal with it seventy percent of the time. I'm sorry you go through this though. If it ever hits to hard you can always come to me, I've dealt with if for more than have a year and understand fully how destructive it is.


Yeah I'm okay now. *hugs*


----------



## Tod the fox (May 4, 2022)

Good I'm glad *hugs back*


----------



## Troj (May 4, 2022)

OCD's hard (but it can be managed)! In addition to usually requiring prescribed meds and regular therapy, you've got to make a determined habit of resisting your impulses, questioning irrational thoughts, and distracting yourself when you feel yourself starting to ruminate or "loop," which takes a fair amount of intentional, mindful focus.


----------



## Tod the fox (May 4, 2022)

Troj said:


> OCD's hard (but it can be managed)! In addition to usually requiring prescribed meds and regular therapy, you've got to make a determined habit of resisting your impulses, questioning irrational thoughts, and distracting yourself when you feel yourself starting to ruminate or "loop," which takes a fair amount of intentional, mindful focus.


I buy a monthly service from cerebral or whatever they called when I get pain next week. There's one specific intrusive thought that is the worst out of all of them and I have it. The rest can be bypassed except that one, and for good reason. Makes me not want to socialize.


----------



## LustiTea (May 11, 2022)

I've never in my life actually seen a Ocd support forum, maybe I just wasn't looking hard enough, but seeing one finally has made me way happier.
It's a tough time and probably what restricts me the most, so finding others is really nice.


----------



## Tod the fox (May 11, 2022)

LustiTea said:


> I've never in my life actually seen a Ocd support forum, maybe I just wasn't looking hard enough, but seeing one finally has made me way happier.
> It's a tough time and probably what restricts me the most, so finding others is really nice.


It sucks and I don't really want anyone else to go through it the way I do,  my charity to whoever needs it.


----------



## Tod the fox (May 11, 2022)

LustiTea said:


> I've never in my life actually seen a Ocd support forum, maybe I just wasn't looking hard enough, but seeing one finally has made me way happier.
> It's a tough time and probably what restricts me the most, so finding others is really nice.


And sorry to hear you have it too


----------



## LustiTea (May 11, 2022)

Tod the fox said:


> And sorry to hear you have it too


It's mostly alr, I'm coping with it. I usually tend to try find positives with it even if I dislike it, I don't take meds/have therapy for it, so I just do with what I have. I hope you're doing alright though, it's a struggle.


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

LustiTea said:


> It's mostly alr, I'm coping with it. I usually tend to try find positives with it even if I dislike it, I don't take meds/have therapy for it, so I just do with what I have. I hope you're doing alright though, it's a struggle.


Can you not afford meds/therapy I find they help me a bit


----------



## LustiTea (May 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> Can you not afford meds/therapy I find they help me a bit


Meds kind of scare me- but I'm not sure I could afford them rn. And with therapy we're still waiting for them to reach back to us, though apparently they're trying to 'get the right person for me'. So..yeh.


----------



## Tod the fox (May 11, 2022)

LustiTea said:


> It's mostly alr, I'm coping with it. I usually tend to try find positives with it even if I dislike it, I don't take meds/have therapy for it, so I just do with what I have. I hope you're doing alright though, it's a struggle.


Mine are all intrusive thoughts with voices talking in my head. It sucks but what can you do I guess.


----------



## Kope (May 11, 2022)

LustiTea said:


> Meds kind of scare me- but I'm not sure I could afford them rn. And with therapy we're still waiting for them to reach back to us, though apparently they're trying to 'get the right person for me'. So..yeh.


Therapy is like getting married it’s hard to find the right one lol


----------



## LustiTea (May 11, 2022)

Kope said:


> Therapy is like getting married it’s hard to find the right one lol


I LOVE THAT LMAO.


----------

